# Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!



## woodstock69 (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, daß alle gut "gerutscht" sind! 

Ich kann relativ günstig eine Shimano Twin Power 5000 bekommen. Ist diese Rolle für das Mefo-Fischen schon zu groß?! Ich würde die Rolle mit meiner Shimano Aspire Spinnrute kombinieren wollen?!

Kann mir jemand vielleicht auch noch sagen, wo der Unterschied zwischen einer TP 5000F und TP 5000FA liegt?! Die 5000F ist wohl schwerer und hat eine Holzkurbel, oder (ist aber wohl auch älter?!)?!

Vielen Dank für Eure Meinungen und Tipps!


----------



## Ziegenbein (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

Ich angel zwar "noch" nicht auf MeFo's aber ich denke eine 4000er wäre besser dafür geeignet.


----------



## woodstock69 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

hi karl,

jo, das ist schon klar, daß die 4000er besser geeignet ist. die steht aber nicht zur auswahl, da ich eben nur zugriff auf eine (nagelneue) 5000er hätte. daher eben meine frage, ob es erfahrungen in sachen mefo-fischen mit der 5000er gibt.


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

Moin,
die Kennzeichnung von "F" und "FA" bezeichnet dass Modell. Die "FA" ist das Nachfolgemodell der "F". Die "F" Rollen sind demnach etwas älter. Mir pers. wäre eine 5000er deutlich zu groß und auch zu schwer. Ich selbst fische eine 3000er, die meisten aber eine 4000er. Das ist aber ein subjektives empfinden, dass auch mit der gefischten Rute zusammenhängt. 
Es gibt bestimmt Leute die da kein Problem mit hätten aber das muss halt jeder für sich selbst entscheiden. An meiner recht feinfühligen 3m Rute wäre solch ein Klops völlig fehl am Platze. Wenn man aber einen 3,3m Stock fischt wird das ganze sicherlich schon wieder viel harmonischer.
ich würde sie im Zweifelsfalle einfach mal dranhängen und dann gucken wie es Dir gefällt.

MfG


----------



## Rosi (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

Hier gibt es zum gleichen Thema eine Liste der Ruten und Rollen, wie ich den Link jetzt hier rein bekomme weiß ich nicht. Unter Meerforelle und Belly ganz oben erstes Thema von Marioschreiber.  Die 5000er wäre mir viel zu schwer.


----------



## Ansgar (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

Moin,

fische ne 5000er Stradic an ner 3,6m Mefo-Rute, wenn ich mal ganz weit werfen muss oder nachts zum Dorsche fischen.
Das ist ausgewogenes Geschirr und ich denke gewichtsmaessig duerften die beiden Rollen aehnlich sein. 

Zwei Einschraenkungen: 
1) Wird schwer ne 3m Rute zu finden, mit der ne 5000er zusammen passt/eine ausgewogene Kombination darstellt.
2) Lange kann man mit so einer Kombo nicht fischen. Fuer einen ganzen Tag am Strand ist das nichts. Da wuerde ich maximal ne 4000er und ne 3m Rute empfehlen.

Die 5000er wuerde ich mir trotzdem kaufen, wenn sie so billig ist und die nimmst Du dann zum Koehlerfischen in Norwegen )

All the best
Ansgar


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

Moment Moment... 
Die TwinPower F ist  erstens mal das etwas ältere Modell, und meiner Meinung nach besser als die neue FA!!

Und die Größe 4000 und 5000 unterscheiden sich NUR durch die Spulengröße!! Getriebe ist gleich!!! Also dürfte der Gewichtsunterschied minimal sein!!

Des weiteren hat die 5000 einen Größeren Spulendurchmesser, Würfe sollten da noch einen Tick weiter gehen als mit der 4000 F oder FA!!

Übrigens, soweit ich weiß, kann man die Spulen der 4000der und 5000der Größe gegeneinander wechseln (NUR innerhalb der Serie "F" ODER "FA" NICHT zwischen "F" und "FA") Korrigiert mich, wenn ich da jetzt falsch liege...!!

Auf ner Küstenspinnrute ist das also durchaus geeignetes Gerät!!


----------



## Tobsn (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

Ob die Dir zu gross ist musst Du selbst entscheiden... Die Trutten stört das nicht uns solange Du ne gültige Fischereierlaubnis hast, darfst Du damit auch fischen...


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Moment Moment...
> Die TwinPower F ist  erstens mal das etwas ältere Modell, und meiner Meinung nach besser als die neue FA!!



Habe ich doch auch geschrieben, oder?  #c 



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die Größe 4000 und 5000 unterscheiden sich NUR durch die Spulengröße!! Getriebe ist gleich!!! Also dürfte der Gewichtsunterschied minimal sein!!



Mag schon sein aber es sieht ziemlich klobig aus wie ich finde. Zumindestens an allem was kürzer ist als 3,15m




			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Des weiteren hat die 5000 einen Größeren Spulendurchmesser, Würfe sollten da noch einen Tick weiter gehen als mit der 4000 F oder FA!!
> Übrigens, soweit ich weiß, kann man die Spulen der 4000der und 5000der Größe gegeneinander wechseln (NUR innerhalb der Serie "F" ODER "FA" NICHT zwischen "F" und "FA") Korrigiert mich, wenn ich da jetzt falsch liege...!!!!



Sicherlich kann man weiter werfen aber dass sich die Spulen gegeneinander austauschen lassen ist mir neu. Kann aber durchaus sein. Trotzdem muss das Gehäuse sich ja mit zunehmendem Spulendurchmesser auch immer mal wieder vergrößern. sonst könnte ich ja auch eine 5000er Spule auf ein 2000er Getriebe setzen was zweifelslos nicht funktioniert. Was ich damit meine ist, dass es genauso gut sein könnte, dass ich die 5000er Spule gegen eine 6000er tauschen kann, nicht aber gegen eine 4000er falls mir irgendjemand folgen kann.





			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Auf ner Küstenspinnrute ist das also durchaus geeignetes Gerät!!



Ich würde vorschlagen wir einigen uns darauf, dass es geht aber Geschmackssache ist, ok?


----------



## Zopenhunter (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*



			
				Findling schrieb:
			
		

> Habe ich doch auch geschrieben, oder?  #c
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Hallo, #h

 es ist scheinbar bei mehreren Herstellern so, dass Rollen der Größe 4000/5000, 2000/3000, und 6000/8000 quasi identisch sind. Musste im Angelladen mal drauf achten.

  Zumindest bei meinen Quantumrollen sind die 40er und 50er bis auf die Spule *völlig* gleich. Sogar der Bügeldurchmesser passt. 

 Hab mal bei den aktuellen Twinpower FA nachgeguckt: Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen der 4000er und der 5000er beträgt nur 10 Gramm. Da kann also nicht viel unterschiedlich gebaut sein. in dem Fall würde ich persönlich die 5000er bevorzugen, weil man nie genug Schnurkapazität haben kann  

  Grüße,
  Zopenhunter


----------



## Steffen23769 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

Jup Findling, hast Du geschrieben, daß die "F" die ältere ist  Kann ich doch rotzdem nochmal tun, oder? 

Nur nicht angegriffen fühlen, ok? 

Wie jetzt zwischenzeitlich schon gepostet wurde, zwischen 4000 und 5000 nur 10 Gramm Gewichtsunterschied... 

Und ganz klarer Fall, REINE GESCHMACKSSACHE!!!

Ob das aber nun so ein Großer Unterschied ist ob ne 4000der oder ne 5000der an der 3m Rute hängt???  Aber die 10 Gramm machens nicht wirklich...

Und wie's aussieht, is' eh egal... Wer fängt und sein Gerät fischen kann, der hat recht


----------



## Fxndlxng (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Jup Findling, hast Du geschrieben, daß die "F" die ältere ist  Kann ich doch rotzdem nochmal tun, oder?
> 
> Nur nicht angegriffen fühlen, ok?
> 
> ...



Habe mich auch nicht angegriffen gefühlt, sorry dass es so rüber gekommen ist.
10g mehr oder weniger machen auch in der Tat keinen Unterschied. Von meiner 3000er sind's halt schon noch ein paar mehr Gramm Unterschied. ich mag die "F" übrigens auch lieber als die "FA" -die hat mich noch nie im Stich gelassen.
Deinem Schlussatz ist eh nix hinzu zu fügen!   
Angesichts dessen, dass das Austauschen der 5000er Spule gegen eine 4000er kein Problem zu sein scheint würde ich mir dann wohl auch die Rolle kaufen.
 |wavey:


----------



## duck_68 (3. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*



			
				Zopenhunter schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, #h
> 
> Hab mal bei den aktuellen Twinpower FA nachgeguckt: Der Gewichtsunterschied zwischen der 4000er und der 5000er beträgt nur 10 Gramm. Da kann also nicht viel unterschiedlich gebaut sein. in dem Fall würde ich persönlich die 5000er bevorzugen, weil man nie genug Schnurkapazität haben kann
> 
> ...



War auch bei mir der entscheidende Grund die 5000 FA der 4000 FA den Vorzug zu geben - Schnur kann man nie genug als Reserve haben #6 , zumal ich die Rolle auch mal in Norge einsetzen möchte


Du liegst also mit der 5000er absolut richtig #6  - Frage: Was hast Du für das Röllchen übern Tisch geschoben  

Gruß

Martin #h


----------



## marioschreiber (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*



			
				Steffen60431 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wie's aussieht, is' eh egal... Wer fängt und sein Gerät fischen kann, der hat recht



Da hat Steffen wohl recht ! 

Mir wäre sie allerdings zu groß.
Ich fische eine 2000er Shimano "Symetre".


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

Moin Mario #h
Du weißtja vom Oktober noch was ich fische? Technium 2500FA und 0,23mm Monoschnur  
Abends und nachts hab ich am Ende dann aber doch die etwas kräftigere Rute genommen und die Technium 4000FA mit 0,25mm Monofil, im Finstern kann Dir doch mal ein guter Dorsch draufknallen und der würde mein "lightTackle" für "Mefo am Tage" vermutlich am Grund festsetzen und an der nächsten Muschelbank die Schnur durchscheuern 
Von Geflechtschnur komm ich auch immer mehr ab (an der Küste zumindest) Weil die mir beim Dorschspinnen trotz 2m FC Vorfach zu oft angeraut ist und somit ein ungutes Gefühl mitfischt...

Ich würde sagen, die 3m Spinnrute mit ca. 40- 50 Gramm WG mit der 4000der Größe der Shimanorollen und 0,25mm Mono oder 0,12mm - 0,15mm Geflecht ist so das Standartgerät an der Küste und da sich die 5000der von der 4000der lediglich durch die Spulengröße unterscheidet ist der Unterschied zu vernachlässigen...

Also Woodstock, viel Spaß mit dem "Bock" und immer dran denken: Lieber nen lahmen Arm vom Angeln als von "was anderem"  Petri Heil #h


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

Moin Moin!!

Also zum Grössenunterschied der Twin Power *F* (von der hier ja gesprochen wird hoffe ich) kann ich nur sagen das da zwischen 4000 und 5000 sehr wohl ein Gewichts und Grössenunterschied vorliegt ( Mein Bester Freund fischt beide Grössen, daher kann ich das sehr gut beurteilen) Die 4000er wiegt glaub ich was bei um die 400gr. und die 5000er ist nen gutes Stück grösser und wiegt ca.530gr.
Ob die 5000er zum MeFo fischen taugt ist glaub ich Geschmackssache. *Ich persönlich* würde wohl die 4000er vorziehen. Mir ist aber auch bekannt das ein nicht ganz unbekannter (und erfolgreicher) Deutscher Angelredakteur (Jörg Strehlow) nur mit der 5000er zum MeFo Fischen geht um mit der Rollengrösse die oft entscheidenden paar Meter mehr Wurfweite zu erziehlen.

Sollte die Dir angebotene 5000er(*F *nicht FA!!!!) tatsächlich SOOOO Günstig sein und Du möchtest sie nicht haben dann schick mir einfach ne PN mit Preisvorstellung!! Ich nehm Sie SOFORT und UNGESEHEN!!!!!.... Beste Rolle die jemals gebaut wurde:k :l :l


----------



## duck_68 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Moin!!
> 
> Also zum Grössenunterschied der Twin Power *F* (von der hier ja gesprochen wird hoffe ich) kann ich nur sagen das da zwischen 4000 und 5000 sehr wohl ein Gewichts und Grössenunterschied vorliegt ( Mein Bester Freund fischt beide Grössen, daher kann ich das sehr gut beurteilen) Die 4000er wiegt glaub ich was bei um die 400gr. und die 5000er ist nen gutes Stück grösser und wiegt ca.530gr.



Stimmt nicht    - sind wirklich nur 10 Gramm!! 

Vergleiche selbst TP 4000 FA  und  TP 5000 FA 

Ich fische eine TP 5000 FA und eine Technium 4000 FA von der Rollengröße sind beider gleich!!!


Gruß

Martin


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

Hallo Martin!!

Bei der Twin Power *FA *weiss ich es nicht!!! Ich habe aber auch von der Twin Power *F* gesprochen. Und da ist sehr wohl ein Grössen- und Gewichtsunterschied vorhanden (siehe mein Vorposting).
Die neue FA interessiert mich aber auch erlich gesagt nicht sonderlich da ich von dieser Rollenserie schon die ein oder andere Klage bezüglich der Qualität gehört habe!! Und das aus unterschiedlichen Quellen!!!
Also nochmal... Sollte es sich bei der hier diskutierten Twin Power um die *F* handeln, PN an mich zwecks kauf. Suche diese Rolle schon sehr lange und Garniemand kann sie besorgen. Selbst bei Ebay wird diese Rolle seit Monaten nicht mehr zum Verkauf angeboten, und das sagt doch schon einiges denke ich...
Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

Ihr habts geschafft... jetzt bin ich mir beim Gewichtsunterschied der "F" Modelle nicht mehr sicher  Kann aber auch nix bei Google finden, ABER im Anglerboard... 



> Hallo Boardies,
> in den vorhandenen Beiträgen war die 4000er Shimano Twin Power F und Fa der Standart insbesondere beim Spinnfischen, an dem andere Rollen gemessen wurden. Die 2500er wurde eher als aufgemotzte 1000er gesehen. Nun tauchen zunehmend unterschiedliche Gewichtsangaben auf, und zwar steigt die 4000 FA von 335 g auf 395 g und die 5000 FA sinkt von 520 g auf 405 g. Dabei sind diese Gewichtsangaben bei den Versandkatalogen und Online-shops total willkürlich. Nun ist eine 4000 FA mit 400 g für das leichte Spinnfischen schon recht üppig, da kann ich besser eine 2500er mit 265 g nehmen. Und beim schweren Spinnfischen nehm ich halt die 5000 er, sie wiegt ja nur 10 g mehr als die 4000er. Es wäre schön, wenn jemand einmal diese neuen Gewichte bestätigen und auch etwas zu den Kurbeln sagen könnte. Da kommt neben der grauen auch immer wieder eine silberne Kurbel (mit breiterem Griff) auf den Bildschirm. ;+


Zitat von Boardie "biotoecus" am 14.02.2004, 20:55

Da scheint doch einiges geändert worden zu sein...


----------



## woodstock69 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

vielen dank für die zahlreichen tipps und meinungen.  :m 

ich habe während meines dänemark-urlaubs bei einem kleinen händler in der nähe von lökken zugeschlagen. das gute teil hat mich ca. EUR 170,- gekostet.

es handelt sich um die 5000F - also um das "alte" modell mit holzkurbel und einer vollwertigen ersatzspule. die 5000F ist übrigens tatsächlich schwerer als die FA-variante, denn auf dem karton sind als gewicht 520g vermerkt (habe leider keine feinwaage, um das kurzfristig überprüfen zu können).

das zusätzliche gewicht stört mich nicht wirklich, da mir das a.) nicht viel ausmacht (gehöre zu den etwas kräftigeren jungs ) und b.) die rolle sehr gut mit meiner 3,3m shimano aspire zu harmonieren scheint. zudem habe ich noch eine kleine daiwa-rolle, die ich bislang genutzt habe und die ebenfalls sehr gut läuft.


----------



## Steffen23769 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*



			
				woodstock69 schrieb:
			
		

> vielen dank für die zahlreichen tipps und meinungen.  :m
> 
> ich habe während meines dänemark-urlaubs bei einem kleinen händler in der nähe von lökken zugeschlagen. das gute teil hat mich ca. EUR 170,- gekostet.
> 
> ...



Dann wird sie Dir gute Dienste leisten  #h Is' zwar ne "Heavy Combo" aber sicher gut zu fischen!!!


----------



## mefohunter84 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

@ dorschjaeger75
Der genannte Herr hat früher sogar die 6000-er gefischt, zu sehen auf der DVD über das Mefo-fischen.
Ich fische die 5000 FA seit gut 1,5 Jahren, dazu eine etwas kräftigere Rute (Balzer Magna Matrix 10-45gr. WG, 3,10m).
Der Boddy der 4000-er und 5000-er ist wirklich identisch. Die Spule ist größer.
Ich bin mit meiner Rolle bis dato sehr, sehr zufrieden. Ich fische die Rolle mit einer 15-er Fireline. Mit nem 30gr Snap und Rückenwind sind dann Weiten von über 100m kein Problem. Natürlich macht`s nicht immer die Weite. Die Schnurverlegung ist geradezu einzigartig. Perücken gab`s wirklich noch nie.
Allerdings soll`s auch Angler geben, die mit der FA schon Probleme hatten, insbesobdere mit dem Multistop, also der Rücklaufsperre. Vereinzelt auch mit dem Bügel.
Aber wie gesagt. Ich bin absolut zufrieden.


----------



## duck_68 (4. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Martin!!
> 
> Bei der Twin Power *FA *weiss ich es nicht!!! Ich habe aber auch von der Twin Power *F* gesprochen. Und da ist sehr wohl ein Grössen- und Gewichtsunterschied vorhanden (siehe mein Vorposting).
> Die neue FA interessiert mich aber auch erlich gesagt nicht sonderlich da ich von dieser Rollenserie schon die ein oder andere Klage bezüglich der Qualität gehört habe!! Und das aus unterschiedlichen Quellen!!!
> ...



UUUUPS Sorry hatte ich komplett überlesen, dass Du von der "Ur"Twin Power (F) gesprochen hast |peinlich  - da sieht es wirklich so aus, wie Du bereits geschrieben hast!! #g  #g 

Gruß

Martin #h


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (5. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

Halöchen Martin!!

Ist doch kein Problem wegen dem Komunikationsfehler bezüglich der Modelle!!!
Dazu sind wir hier ja da um solche Missverständnisse aus der Welt zu schaffen!!!
Also... gepflegten Schwamm drüber!!!
Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall VIEL VIEL Spass mit Deiner TP!!! Bei DEM Preis hast DU echt nen Megaschnäppchen an land gezogen!!!.... SCHWÄRM....TRÄUM...

@ MeFo Hunter
Yo, die Probs der FA die Du geschildert hast sind mir auch zu Ohren gekommen. Dazu noch vereinzelte Rollen mit schleifendem Getriebe... Wieso das so ist keine Ahnung???|kopfkrat ... Auch Dir natürlich viel Spass mit Deiner TP-FA!!!!

Mit fischigem Gruss
Daniel


----------



## duck_68 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*



			
				dorschjaeger75 schrieb:
			
		

> Halöchen Martin!!
> 
> Ist doch kein Problem wegen dem Komunikationsfehler bezüglich der Modelle!!!
> Dazu sind wir hier ja da um solche Missverständnisse aus der Welt zu schaffen!!!
> ...



Ich hätte gerne das Schnäppchen an Land gezogen :q woodstock69 hat's gezogen.

Ich habe meine 5000 *FA* für schlappe  166 € nagelneu bei ebay geschossen :q  :q  - bin soweit zufrieden, kein "Schleifen" oder ähnliches...

Gruß

Martin #h


----------



## mefohunter84 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

@ Martin Obelt

Glückwunsch zum Erwerb der Rolle!
Mein Ebay-Schnäppchen war damals ungleich höher. Aber dennoch, wie schon erwähnt, bin ich sehr zufrieden. Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.


----------



## woodstock69 (6. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

@mefohunter & dorschjaeger:

nee, nee...ich hab die rolle gekauft...nicht martin. 

vielen dank für die ganz guten wünsche - ich freue mich auch wirklich sehr. ist ein feines teil. jetzt muß ich die nur noch mit power pro füllen (will mal von der fireline umsteigen), aber in hamburg hat die wohl keiner.


----------



## mefohunter84 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

@ woodstock69

Na dann noch mal meine Glückwünsche an Dich! Du willst also von der Fireline umsteigen? So soll`s denn sein. Wie gesagt fische ich mit meiner Rolle die 15-er Fireline und habe bisher absolut keine Probleme gehabt. In 1,5 Jahren keine einzige Perrücke. Viel Peti Heil mit dem neuen Teil!


----------



## duck_68 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

@woodstock
@mefohunter
ich habe *auch* eine TP 5000 FA ersteigert (166€) ich fische als Schnur momentan eine 20lbs Power Pro und möchte mir auf die E-Spule eine 15 lbs Power Pro machen.

Die Schnur ist absolut geil!! Viel besser als die fireline! Ich hatte sie jetzt schon einige Male in Gebrauch - viel weniger Verschleiß, fast rundgeflochten, ganz geringe Wasseraufnahme... oder schau einfach hier 

Gruß
Martin #h


----------



## duck_68 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

@woodstock

Bezugsquelle für Power Pro in Deutschland  allerdings nur die metrische Ausführung - soll aber kein Prob sein...

lg
Martin #h


----------



## til (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

Von der 3000er zur 4000er (bei den alten serien) sind's übrigens auch nur 10g. Bei den neuen gibts wohl keine 300er mehr.


----------



## duck_68 (7. Januar 2005)

*AW: Shimano Twin Power 5000 zu groß für Mefo-Fischen?!*

Bei der neuen gibts die 2500er und die 4000er, 265g und 395g schwer - hast recht.

Martin #h


----------

